# Notice of Striped Bass limitation for 2020 >>>



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Maryland Department of Natural Resources 
Fishing and Boating Services 
Changes for the Atlantic Coast Recreational and Charter Boat Striped Bass Fishery Effective March 1, 2020

WHAT THIS NOTICE DOES

The Secretary of the Maryland Department of Natural Resources announces changes to the recreational striped bass size and catch limits for the Atlantic Ocean, its coastal bays and their tributaries. Effective 12:01 a.m. March 1, 2020: 

Recreational anglers may keep one striped bass per person per day. 
The striped bass must be a minimum of 28 inches and may not exceed 35 inches in length. 
WHY THIS IS NECESSARY

This action is necessary to implement the Atlantic States Marine Fisheries Commission’s Interstate Fishery Management Plan for Striped Bass.

WHO THIS NOTICE AFFECTS

This applies to all individuals who catch striped bass recreationally. 

AUTHORITY

Code of Maryland Regulations 08.02.15.12


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

**** MD DNR specifically Haddaway. Also **** Hogan. They want to kill kill kill and have vested interests in watermen and looking out for their well being and not the fish.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I've read the new regs and my understanding is that if you are fishing from a charter boat you are allowed to keep 2 with minimum of 28 inches and may not exceed 35 inches in length.


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Public comments still open on rockfish*



catman said:


> I've read the new regs and my understanding is that if you are fishing from a charter boat you are allowed to keep 2 with minimum of 28 inches and may not exceed 35 inches in length.


Public comment still open on Recreational Limits of striped bass -

https://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Pages/regulations/changes.aspx


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

*Lenny Rudow’s Fish Talk Mag discussion of this issue*



cpicken said:


> Public comment still open on Recreational Limits of striped bass -
> 
> https://dnr.maryland.gov/fisheries/Pages/regulations/changes.aspx


See what Lenny Rudow has said about this issue - Click on link, below

https://fishtalkmag.com/blog/summer-and-fall-striper-maryland-season-emergency-fisheries-update


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

I would incorporate the closed dates from Options 2 and 3 into option 1. I see no point in keeping the fishery open during a time when release mortality is almost guaranteed.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

nhunter344 said:


> I would incorporate the closed dates from Options 2 and 3 into option 1. I see no point in keeping the fishery open during a time when release mortality is almost guaranteed.


Copy that. Got my vote.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

They really need to close it down again for a few years. I doubt that will happen though.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

No spring season to let them successfully spawn and an upper size limit of 34" - 36" over which most are Female breeders.


----------

